

Popcorn-app repository taken down again and main developer missing - galapago
https://github.com/popcorn-org/

======
pyre
I'm missing where there is anything saying that the main developer is missing
(other than the title)...

~~~
wdewind
I think OP means that the developer is no longer in the organization on github
(which currently has 0 members).

~~~
pyre
From the sidebar:

    
    
      This organization has no public members. You must
      be a member to see who's a part of this organization.
    

Looks like it's possible that the main dev's membership is just private. It's
the same for this org, which doesn't have any repos removed:

[https://github.com/popcorn-official](https://github.com/popcorn-official)

------
Havoc
Well nobody is stuff that genie back into the bottle regardless of what
happens. I do hope the dev is fine though "missing" sounds a bit ominous.

~~~
goldenkey
I know when a private repo is removed on GitHub, all forks are deleted as
well. Does the same deletion apply for public repo forks?

I'm sure there are folks with local copies anyhow.

As much as I respect the genius of the popcorn app, a part of me feels that it
should encourage purchases.

I now use [http://listofepisodes.org](http://listofepisodes.org) to watch my
shows and feel good about the ease of use and fact that I'm supporting good
content.

~~~
kurosan
Neat site but that giganto 24px type has got to go.
[http://userstyles.org/styles/100239/list-of-
episodes](http://userstyles.org/styles/100239/list-of-episodes)

~~~
goldenkey
I'm actually a big fan of the 24px type. Pretty sure that the page was
designed for large resolutions.

------
sheepdestroyer
[https://github.com/popcorn-official/popcorn-app](https://github.com/popcorn-
official/popcorn-app) [http://get-popcorn.com/](http://get-popcorn.com/) Don't
know how much this is "official"

------
pcvarmint
I don't know which site is "official", but here's one explaining "why" they
shut down:

[http://getpopcornti.me/](http://getpopcornti.me/)

